# Pet Cuddling Pictures



## HiDesertHal (Jun 9, 2017)

Animals and Humans Cuddling:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2017)

What wonderful photos! That tiger is breath taking!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Granny B. (Jun 9, 2017)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 9, 2017)

Awwwwwwww


----------



## Lara (Jun 10, 2017)

Group Hug


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey Lara,

_MEERCATS!_

These are some if my favorite critters!  I even have a video about them!  They're found in the Kalihari Plain of Africa.

HiDesertHal


----------



## Lara (Jun 10, 2017)

Are they as smart as they look?

Radish Rose, cute pic! Are they your pets? I know I should remember that but I'll plead the over-50ith


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey Lara again...

Meercats are highly developed socially. 

They exist in individual community groups, and whenever they forage for food, they leave a sentry who poses as a lookout from a tree or other high perch, to warn of predators in the area.

They also post "baby sitters" who watch the young while the adults are away from the community burrow.

HDH   (Our Meerkat display)


----------



## Lara (Jun 10, 2017)

That's so sweet. Meerkats really are smart and caring then. So you have 3 cats and 2 dogs. You are officially an "Animal Lover".


----------



## Wren (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Kadee (Jun 11, 2017)

I've used this for an avatar I think it's cute


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 11, 2017)

Good Shots, Ladies!

HiDesertHal  (Relaxin' with Trixie and Barbie)

​


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey Lara,

Your "updated" avatar is gorgeous!

HDH


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 7, 2017)

This isn't exactly a "pet'; but I just watched this and I think that it is outstanding. 
 We have seen pictures of elephants, horses, and even lions who remembered someone who had helped or rescued them; but who would have ever thought that something as wild as a giant condor would come back to visit "his human" from time to time !


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 8, 2017)

*Kitty luv  *


----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2017)




----------

